# Writing Tips for Writers



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, I have a blog on my website that has a weekly tip on writing.  This week I've posted Tip #4 - Books on Writing.  Please stop by and visit and tell me about your favorite books on writing and how they've helped you in your writing journey.  You need to be member of my site to post a comment but I promise there are no strings attached to join.  Look forward to seeing you there.
Kelly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

A link would be helpful...


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

yes you're right!  A link would be helpful! Just posted weekly tip number 4.
Here's the link www.kellyabellbooks.com
Now that you have the link, stop by and check it out!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello Writers,
You will want to check out my blog post this week. This is Tip #5 To Outline or Not to Outline. I have had some folks stop by and comment. Are you an "Outliner"? I am a cross breed. Stop by and add to the discussion. Those of you who are authors I'd love to share with my readers and other authors how you approach framing out your novels. www.kellyabellbooks.com

Kelly


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

One of the best tips I could give an aspiring word slinger is to do their research. If you are writing a story about a real world location, then learn as much as possible about that location. Utilize maps extensively. Remember that geographical obstacles such as rivers and mountains often play a significant role in the worlds we create for our readers. To that end utilize maps and Google Earth images.

For example, if your character is to travel from point A to point B, then you must take into account potential obstacles and the mean travel speed of your character. In this manner you can establish realistic time periods for journeys. 

I cannot overemphasize the value of Google Earth images when researching real geographical locations. By way of another example I'll point out a scene from one of my books.

In book 2 of my Peacekeeper series there is a battle in and around the city of Alamo Tennessee. Yes there is an Alamo Tennessee.    I knew I wanted a big battle in Tennessee so I utilized an online road Atlas to locate the city by searching in the general area I had in mind. Once I found Alamo I used Google Earth images to examine the city. Therefore when I wrote the battle scenes the areas I utilized in and around the city were accurate. The woods where my good guys hid the population of the city exist as described in the book. This added realism helps to hone the creative writing and improves the quality of your tale, provided that you utilize this information properly.

    During the research I did for book 3 of the Peacekeeper series I studied the hotels in Salina Kansas extensively. I went through the websites devoted to the hotels in the vicinity and researched their descriptions, their locations and studied the pictures available. Those exterior and interior photographs would later play a massive role in writing the scenes in which the hotel was depicted. I needed a building sufficiently large for a headquarters for the would-be King Tom Whitmore. I settled on a real life hotel, though naturally I changed the name in the book. I even utilized information obtained from the photos to reference a specific room in one scene. And the exterior photographs gave me a good idea of what was located in close proximity to the structure. This information I also incorporated into the book.

    While studying Kansas I discovered that the state was the location of a large percentage of the United States Predator program. Since that was the case, and Tom Whitmore was to battle the peacekeepers I had him seize everything and everyone Predator related and get the program back up and running. This greatly enhanced the battle scenes later. Again this was the result of research enhancing the book.

I'll try to help with more tips later if you folks are interested.


----------



## RavenRozier (Sep 8, 2009)

That's a great tip Ricky S. 

My tip, due to a pet peeve, is to vary word choice and description. Find creative and varied ways to describe situations, emotion, etc. But, don't overkill; i.e., I recently read a book that went over the top with superfluous metaphor use.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for the link, Kelly.  I posted my two cents (well, I posted my cent, I don't think anyone would pay two for my opinion  )


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Here are a few more tips regarding research:

When you are writing about cities don't neglect the indigenous population. To that end you need to have some understanding of the economics of the area. Ask yourself what the people of the area do to earn a living. This sort of research is important if you want to accurately depict a real life setting. You wouldn't want to write that the people of the community were primarily factory workers when in reality the main occupation of the residents of your setting is agricultural. This knowledge can help you to backfill your story with interesting little tidbits of information which aid your descriptive narrative.

Researching names can also be important. If you are writing fantasy and you are introducing a dwarf you want to select a name for the character that reflects his or her race. Once again the internet is a good source for this research. Just index a search for names for the race you need. The same holds true for the different human races. An author writing a western who needs an authentic American Indian name probably should not select the name of his best friend's grandfather. Unless of course that man had an appropriate Native American name.

If you are going to write in a realistic manner then you should research every major aspect of your subjects of primary interest. For example, an author writing a book that centers heavily on the police force should research the typical firearms available to that specific police force if possible. If that is impossible for any reason then research the police force of another comparable setting. Bear in mind that in such cases geography can have a major impact. Police firearms are not standard city to city and state to state. Why is this important? You wouldn't want to write that the officers involved in a shootout were firing fully automatic weapons if that city prohibits their law enforcement from utilizing such weaponry.

You might be surprised by some of the things you need to research. Here's a small excerpt from Peacekeeper 3 to illustrate what I mean.

_ Maggie and Lacey had their hands full the rest of that afternoon as they worked to treat the wounds of the patrol team. Maggie learned that the woman, whose name was Linda Waddell, feared that the attack had been so brutal that she might lose her child as a result. The woman was just a couple of weeks into her second trimester of pregnancy. _

_ Maggie performed an especially careful examination of the woman. She took a Fetal Doppler Stethoscope from a cabinet and explained, "We may not be able to hear the baby's heartbeat yet, so don't jump to conclusions if we can't detected the heartbeat. It isn't uncommon for such a heartbeat to be difficult to detect until a bit later in the second trimester. However some patients have heard their baby's heartbeat as early as ten weeks, though twelve or more weeks is more common," Maggie explained and then she listened carefully. "There it is," Maggie said and she smiled at the patient. A good strong and steady heartbeat. The child is strong, like its mother," Maggie said smiling again at the woman who was smiling despite the battered condition of her body as she listen to her baby's heartbeat for the first time._

_ Maggie permitted the woman to listen to the heartbeat a moment longer and then she said, "Now let's treat your other injuries Linda. I think the baby will be fine."_

In this case I wanted the medical scene with the pregnant victim. Yet I was uncertain of just how the matter could be resolved in a timely manner for the sake of the scene which I wanted to consume only a few brief paragraphs. This led me to research definitive detection technology. The _*Fetal Doppler Stethoscope*_ seemed to adequately fit my needs. The timing index reference in the excerpt also reveals statistically true information concerning the detection of the fetal heartbeat. This information was also the result of the research. Therefore even if a doctor or nurse were reading this they would realize that it was plausible.

Researching something as mundane as the distance between two cities can become critical if you are writing a scene in which characters are traveling from point A to point B at a known speed. You wouldn't want to say that the trip took a ridiculously short period of time for the distance or that a one day trip took two days without providing a reason for the delay.

Then there are the really detailed issues to consider. If you are writing about a character driving a specific make and model automobile then research said make and model to insure that it actually exists. If you reference engine size then confirm that information. You wouldn't want to equip a Volkswagen with an eight cylinder engine and call that a factory automobile.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

*Test readers.*

It has been my pleasure to work with some really good test readers in the past. A test reader reads a draft of your book. If, after reading your book, they send back a glowing report with no serious critique, then the odds are you need to find another test reader. We're only human. We all make mistakes. A good test reader will note those mistakes, but don't confuse the test reader with an editor. The test reader's job isn't to edit your book. Their job is to read the book and tell you what they liked and disliked about the manuscript. To that end I advise you to find a reader with a penchant for brutal honesty. If they criticize your work, don't get defensive. Try to see it from the reader's perspective. Learn from the experience and improve your skills.

The test reader that I used for The Birth of the Peacekeepers was brutally honest. But I listened to her objections and seriously considered what she had to say regarding the manuscript. I extensively revised several sections based on her objections and the book was much stronger as a result. I found myself much happier with the book as a result of the interaction between myself and the test reader. In point of fact, that improved draft was the one that Books in Motion accepted and subsequently released on audio format. Therefore when I strongly recommend a good test reader I am speaking from personnel experience.

Unless you are certain that the reader you select is a great test reader I suggest you locate two or more. Listen to what they all have to say regarding your book. If you sincerely disagree with their recommendations then find another reader. Family members, good friends and the people who love you are generally not considered good test readers. They may be afraid to be honest with you regarding your book.

Some test readers advertise their services for hire but I've never paid a test reader. I've managed to find people _who were interested in being permitted to read novels before they are released to the public._ I emphasize this point because it is a strong attraction to some readers. Wouldn't you volunteer to be a test reader for one of your favorite authors if it meant getting to read a new release months prior to the general release?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

*Priceless Inspiration.*

Encarta dictionary defines inspiration as _stimulation to do creative work_. Inspiration is priceless to a writer because it takes the work out of writing and makes creative writing an enjoyable pastime. We are all different, therefore not all writers will be moved to inspiration by the same techniques. I find research to be inspirational, but the most inspirational trick of the trade for this author is the utilization of maps. I have used maps extensively for years in both fantasy and science fiction writing.

I have also found that certain music playing in the background is conducive to creativity for me and helps to maintain that inspired state of mind. That said it should be noted that there is a volume threshold, at least for me, after which the music in the background is a distraction. White noise works well too. The sound of a fan or airconditioner drowns out such things as traffic noise and helps me stay in the zone.

Another thing that helps authors maintain an inspired state of mind is to write about something which you are qualified to address. Each of us have some unique experiences in our lives which we can draw upon and utilize in our creative writing. You may not believe that, but it is true. The trick is to find a way to employ that life experience in your creative writing so that you draw upon those unique qualifications.

This is critically important so I will expand upon this point. Who among us hasn't had to deal with the loss of a loved one? Remember how that feels? Draw on that resource if and or when a character suffers a similar loss. A doctor or a nurse deals with patents', pain, shock and grief on a daily basis. The pizza delivery guy has had hairy encounters with drunken louts who abuse them for being five minutes late. The soldier has had to deal with the precepts of taking another human life.

So you see almost everyone has something in their past which they can draw upon as a source of inspiration for their work. The trick is in finding a means to utilize that resource during the course of your book. My own work is filled with such events.

Now for an apology. I really didn't mean to spam your thread. Just wanted to share some of the tips that have worked well for me over the years.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Ricky,
Thanks for the tips.  All of these are valuable to new writers.  I agree with the research.  Another item for research if you are writing thrillers is to make sure not only are your descriptions of weapons that your characters use are accurate, but also the best weapon for the action.  For example if you have a scene where a person is unfamiliar with gun use and wanting to protect themselves you are writing about Navy SEALS you need to know what weapons a SEAL would use and what they would use it for.  Find experts that can help you.  My next book Captured In Lies is centered around bombs.  I called the local Bomb Squad Commander and he was more than willing to help me with my questions.  People are usually very willing to help you if only ask.  
Kelly


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

RavenRozier said:


> That's a great tip Ricky S.
> 
> My tip, due to a pet peeve, is to vary word choice and description. Find creative and varied ways to describe situations, emotion, etc. But, don't overkill; i.e., I recently read a book that went over the top with superfluous metaphor use.


RavenRozier,
I couldn't agree more. In my blog I address this. Check it out if you haven't already. It's a funny post. Add your comments there as well with the words and phrases that you think are the most overused. Thanks for commenting.
Kelly


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Yep RavenRozier's tip was superb. It's so easy to overuse a word and need to rephrase. I remember proof reading book five of my peacekeeper series and discovering that I had overused the word lieutenant in some chapters. I ended up rephrasing sentenceshere and there to improve that situation. Great point Raven.

Kellyabell, you have a great website. Love your youtube commercial. I couldn't agree more on the weapons point that you addressed. You do your research and that will always serve you well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Katy:

Great site and tips ae always needed no matter how long an author has been scrawling. It's also a comfort to feel (since we generally write in isolation) that we all have the same stumbling blocks and need to remember some basic things that we often leave by the wayside.

Thanks again

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

For a lighter take on writing "rules" and advice...

 Advice for people who take writing advice.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Very good stuff.  Let me throw in the words of the great Robert Heinlein

1.) You must write
2.) You must finish what you write
3.) You must refrain from rewriting, except to editorial order
4.) You must put your story on the market
5.) You must keep your story on the market until it is sold.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I got great news today that I just had to share.  My website won the award for Author Site Excellence today from Predators and Editors.  For those who haven't seen it check it out.  I am so proud!  www.kellyabellbooks.com

I am so pleased with all the sharing going on here and at my website.  You folks are awesome and Ed is right, no matter how long you've been writing we do spend a lot of time in isolation and it does feel good to know that someone is struggling with the same issues you are.  Keep those tips rolling in.  I know I sure can take advantage of them.

Ricky,
Thanks for the warm compliments. My son did that trailer for me.  I can't wait for him to finish the one for my new paperback Haunted Destiny.  Took us forever to find the music but it should be good once he gets it done.


Kelly


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Predators and Editors is big time. I remember swimming in their waters in 2000 when I was beginning to search for an agent. Boy did they tell me what to avoid.
What an honor, Kelly.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Kelly!

Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations on the award. Like Mr. Patterson, I've been knocking around the P & E site for years and recognition by them is no trivial matter.

Your son did a splendid job on the commercial for your book. Perhaps he should consider a small business in that line of work. If he can create them in a timely manner of consistent quality, I think he'd not lack for customers.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Kelly,
Congratulations on your well-deserved award. Your site is really well-done and informative. I'll have to think about which writing book I'll want to mention in the comments. I've read so many, including the Phyllis Whitney book where she kept a notebook for each book she wrote. I have to say, though, I can't think of a single book I've read on writing that didn't teach me at least one thing.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.  I was thrilled.  

Ricky,
I hope he continues to do these trailers.  I like his work and hopefully he will keep it up.  He wants to be a movie director.  maybe we will work together on a movie one day!

Keep those tips coming!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

HUGE congratulations, Kelly!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

TIP #6 is up - The Importance of Research
Stop by and read the latest... Please add your favorite reference books and add tips on how you complete your research.

Ricky, I know you'll have things to add! :0)

See you there, Friends. 
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL I gave them to you Kelly. I wouldn't dream of apamming your website.  

sincerely
Ricky


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I featured some more authors on my website. Stop by and check them out then buy their books! I'll be back next week with another tip. If you have any topics you'd like me to write about let me know.
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tip # 7 is up this week and I'm talking about Keeping Your Characters Real. Stop by and take a look and add your thoughts. Readers I'd love to hear what bugs you about characters.

www.kellyabellbooks.com

Kelly


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I do not profile my characters (arc them beforehand or keep dossiers on them). I've come across writing teachers that insist on writing back stories etc for their characters before starting a novel project. Like outlines, this is a dangerous course to take (even moreso) when writing a novel. It's like puttigng a girdle on a hippopotamus. Those who do it, deserve to bitten. 

A novel depends on two individuals to complete the process - an author and a reader. If the author completes the full description and background of a chracter, the reader is deprieved of their imaginative contribution. But even worse. A novel doesn't come alive until the characters rise up and assist in writing the work — even dictate to the author. As authors, we know when a novel is working when we are bossed around by our charcters. If they are born before the other processes, they won't have a chance to make a valid contribution, but stay in the the dull, flat world of reality - which is not where novels should be. That's journalism. 

My novels derive their appeal from being character driven, and the characters are created not as fully formed beings plopped into a story, but as an abstract ganglion of traits that come together and give birth to worker bees, who then help me complete my part of the authoring equation. Once done, I turn to the reader for finality.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

What works for one author may not work at all for another. Elizabeth George has had a bit of success  with her approach, which is detailed in her how-to book, "Write Away." She does extensive preparation in developing her characters before she begins to write.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah, but whenever an author spouts their writing dogma, they must make it sound like it was writ' on that lost 3rd tablet that Moses dropped on his way down Mt. Sinai (or was it Nebo). I mean, in my own book on writing, it would not do to say - Perhaps do this. Or perhaps do that. Or this might work. Or try this and see if it fits. No one listens to "perhaps." They only listen to the choir eternal. I mean, Uncle Stevie's book _On Writing _ is biblical in proportion to me. Now I've read every Stephen King book (all 68 of them) and he rarely practices what he preaches, which makes what he preaches all the more precious (pass the collection plate, thankee sai). 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

In all fairness I must admit that I have read quotes by some authors who swear that letting the characters drive the direction of a book is a cardinal sin. However in full disclosure I must admit that I am in Ed's camp. I couldn't disagree more that it is wrong to let the characters have a direct influence in the direction of a book.

Some of my best writing involves the interplay between different characters being themselves and interacting with the other characters or situations. Sometimes this leads to conflicts. Just like real life situations. This adds a sense of realism to the worlds we create.

Furthermore I've never written a book by an outline. Another cardinal sin according to some sources.

In the final analyses I think it comes down to what works best for you as an individual. Some authors may need to utilize outlines and character profiles to get the creative juices flowing. I do keep notes on characters to some degree. I.E.: _In peacekeeper 1 I wrote that Patricia Huxley was a child prodigy in computer programming. _ Therefore I made a note of that special skill in her profile. But that was an after the fact addition and not designed prior to writing the book.

The same goes for all of my characters in the peacekeeper series.

Now the Brimstone series was different. It was written based on the character profiles supplied to me by t4c players who wanted their characters included in that series. Therefore their characters had ready made profiles of the basics such as warrior, mage, archer, priest, and paladin. The challenge was merging all of those characters into a smooth flowing storyline.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, Ed, I didn't know this would spark such a discussion from you. This is great!  I have two things to say. First of all I think it is important to know from whence your characters come. I think you should have in your mind, or on paper, a general idea of what you want your character to be like personality wise. Too often I have read books where the character was described one way only to act totally out of "character" later in the novel. It can be subtle but readers do notice. This is why I recommend knowing what the goal is for your character and what basic personality type you want them to be, along with a physical description before you start writing. Having said that, I do not mean that you include all of this in the book in some sort of narrative format. Let your character develop before your reader's eyes. I also agree that giving your characters free reign in your head is a wonderful way to keep your novel moving as you are writing. I do that. I am not an outliner either and I prefer to allow my characters to "hijack the bus" and take me where they want to go.

I've also read as Ricky has, that not outlining and doing a full dosier on your characters, is a cardinal sin. I disagree. I think you should let your mind play with different ideas for your characters BUT I think the character needs to remain true to the personality you built for them at the beginning. Does that mean you can't have something happen that changes the personality? Of course, but then that would make sense. You have a near death experience, for example, that's going to change you dramatically.

All I'm saying is I like to have a general idea about my characters before I begin the book. Then I don't have to stop and ask myself, "Would he really do that". I already know he wouldn't so I can keep writing.

Thanks for the wonderful discussion.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good points Kelly. While writing one of my novels I delibertly had one of my characters behaving oddly and two of his companions noting that aberation until ultimately they confronted him. He revealed the problem and the trio resolved the issue after which he returned to normal.

Point of all that is your characters will notice if one is bahaving too out of the ordininary. LOL that sounds so odd but you know what I mean.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

There isn't any right or wrong regarding outlining a novel. Lawrence Block once outlined but no longer does. James Ellroy, on the other hand, has been known to write 200 page outlines. The key thing is to find what works for you, and that may change over time or from book to book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My main characters all come from within me. In books like The Jade Owl, which is Dickensian in character scope, I am committed to develop all the characters to a point with the aim of assigning them all secondary jobs along the way. My characters don't bully me (they sometimes have a Union meeting, but I pay their salary), but I demand that they earn their keep. I sometimes have a character set into a situation to see how they will react. Of course, that's in the draft. Whether it survives 4 to 8 revisions blossoms in revision 4 and beyond. Publishing the thing uses another set of tools entirely (and please excuse my pernicious use of an adverb, but posting here is extemporaneous and votive candles mean well, but are a mess to clean up).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Eric C said:


> There isn't any right or wrong regarding outlining a novel. Lawrence Block once outlined but no longer does. James Ellroy, on the other hand, has been known to write 200 page outlines. The key thing is to find what works for you, and that may change over time or from book to book.


I agree Eric. It doesn't matter how you get there, just as long as you do. That's what rough drafts are for!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon All,
Writing Tip # 8 is out on my site. This week we talk about Showing Vs. Telling
Check it out
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> Afternoon All,
> Writing Tip # 8 is out on my site. This week we talk about Showing Vs. Telling
> Check it out
> www.kellyabellbooks.com


Ray Bradbury is the master at this. He can paint a very vivid picture with unusual word usage. Stephen King does this as well. If you can avoid the "cliche" words, you're going a long way to making your writing more interesting.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Those words are traps - and are sometimes referred to a "filters." You are filtering the experience through the character. NOW, filtering is essential when you want put the reader on the character's shoulder and give them a grounded 1st person experience while maintain 3rd person limited voice. However, and I fall into it all the time, there is a tendency to not shut it off. So you get the effect - perfect - but then it gets installed as a consistant feature. That's when filtering loosens the texture of the writing. Sometimes a reader will ask how I get my characters to become so lifelike. Well, it's generally through implantation of the reader inside the character using a filter. BUT, Kelly is correct - if you're doing it willy nilly, you wind up with flabby writing, almost as bad as using the pernicious adverb. ADVERBS. ADVERBS. Unclean. Unclean.   

To me "show, don't tell" is important, because telling requires narrative and show requires engaging the reader's senses. However, there is a time to TELL, but when you do, you must use a style or, better put, a voice that entertains, informs, moves the story forward and doesn't miss the BIG opportunities to SHOW.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

J Dean said:


> Ray Bradbury is the master at this. He can paint a very vivid picture with unusual word usage. Stephen King does this as well. If you can avoid the "cliche" words, you're going a long way to making your writing more interesting.


I agree J Dean... You know who else is good at this is Dean Koontz. That man is amazing. He is the most beautiful writer I've ever read. Even though he writes mostly horror he writes beautifully.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Those words are traps - and are sometimes referred to a "filters." You are filtering the experience through the character. NOW, filtering is essential when you want put the reader on the character's shoulder and give them a grounded 1st person experience while maintain 3rd person limited voice. However, and I fall into it all the time, there is a tendency to not shut it off. So you get the effect - perfect - but then it gets installed as a consistant feature. That's when filtering loosens the texture of the writing. Sometimes a reader will ask how I get my characters to become so lifelike. Well, it's generally through implantation of the reader inside the character using a filter. BUT, Kelly is correct - if you're doing it willy nilly, you wind up with flabby writing, almost as bad as using the pernicious adverb. ADVERBS. ADVERBS. Unclean. Unclean.
> 
> To me "show, don't tell" is important, because telling requires narrative and show requires engaging the reader's senses. However, there is a time to TELL, but when you do, you must use a style or, better put, a voice that entertains, informs, moves the story forward and doesn't miss the BIG opportunities to SHOW.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Very well said... Can I copy this and put it on my blog? I'd love my readers to see your wisdom!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutely. Be my guest.

Ed Patterson


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello All,
Writing Tip For Writers #9 is up on my blog. Polishing That Manuscript. All you experienced authors pop on over and add your comments. www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent tips, although I do not read the Manuscript backwards (and of course I don't submit my work to agents or publishers anymore - just another layer of . . .) However, I do read my manuscript on the Kindle in a large font. You'd be surprised. As for commas, I have someone who specializes in catching commans (Peg of the Red Pencil). And Now I run the manuscript through Serenity Editor Softwre, the most accurate computer aid that an author can have. I wish I had discovered it earlier. It even has a "Polosh" category.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of Peg of the Red Pencil. . . .how's she doing, Ed?

(sorry to briefly hijack the thread)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

She's doing fine. Thanks, Ann. She's on my case for the next book - and this weekend shes off on her HS reunion with her new husband (she's a tad older than me). But best of all, she's had no aralysis or speech impediments. She was out for about three weeks, but she's back in the saddle.

Thanks
Ed P


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> She's doing fine. Thanks, Ann. She's on my case for the next book - and this weekend shes off on her HS reunion with her new husband (she's a tad older than me). But best of all, she's had no aralysis or speech impediments. She was out for about three weeks, but she's back in the saddle.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed P


Glad to hear she is doing well and back in the saddle!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Those words are traps - and are sometimes referred to a "filters." You are filtering the experience through the character. NOW, filtering is essential when you want put the reader on the character's shoulder and give them a grounded 1st person experience while maintain 3rd person limited voice. However, and I fall into it all the time, there is a tendency to not shut it off. So you get the effect - perfect - but then it gets installed as a consistant feature. That's when filtering loosens the texture of the writing. Sometimes a reader will ask how I get my characters to become so lifelike. Well, it's generally through implantation of the reader inside the character using a filter. BUT, Kelly is correct - if you're doing it willy nilly, you wind up with flabby writing, almost as bad as using the pernicious adverb. ADVERBS. ADVERBS. Unclean. Unclean.
> 
> Ed,
> I used your words on my blog. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip # 10 is on the my Blog. This week we talk about Busting Through Writer's Block.
Stop by and add your methods!

www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, writer's block - the great misnomer for scribophobia. First, it comes about because you want to write, yet you're so afraid to do it that you don't. You want it to be perfect and you dread outrunning your doubts. So much for that. Nothing first written is final, except that which is not written at all. Write something regardless of quality, then put on your revision hat and toolbelt and do the real writing. Don't like the results? Ball it up and toss it. That's what ctrl-A delete is for.

I prevent writer's block by having written most of a chapter in my head already - so the page is never a mystery, although if what I write comes out to match what I have in my head, we're all in trouble. Also, I never end a writing session at the "end." I always launch forward and scribble the beginning of the next chapter and end there. When I sit down, I never have a blank screen in front of me. I might say "What the heck was I thinking" and begin a session by revising the "diving board," but it always works. Music helps (I listen to Vaughan-Williams) and cookies (Milano and Veronas, a diabetic treat, NOT). When I did a speaking engagement this summer in Virginia, I was introduced with stuff from my bio and a few themes from my books, but I was surprised that the MC did their research and said. "Here's the author who has found the Zone and gets there by eating Milano cookies." 

Edward C. Patterson
(and Yes, Kelly, you can use this   )

PS: I'd love to see Betsy's Revision Hat


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Truth be told, writer's block incidents with me have been VERY few and far between.  Somewhere on this board I wrote about some of the things I've done which have helped combat WB.  

Ray Bradbury says he's never had writer's block.  Ever.  Must be nice.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Two days or so before NaNo starts and someone brings up the dreaded words,   Ed, I promise if my plotline suddenly gets blocked from brain to fingers to keyboard I'm shipping the demon dogs I keep on hand for my Celtic series to your backdoor.  

Honestly, I'm not sure if I have one tried and true method of breaking it...except to leave the story it hit on and move on to another tale. That could be why I have a file cabinet filled with notebooks of started stories.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Another way to get rid of the block is to introduce a weird element from out of the blue - a misfit and then work to blend it into the story. By the time you  finish, your well oiled noggin will be over the block and into the creative ZONE.

Ed Patterson


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to bring up the "dreaded" words but thought some of you NANO writers would want the suggestions!  

Thanks for your thoughts Ed, and yes I will use them on the blog!  I like you write a lot of it in my head first but I do find myself running through that and then staring at the screen and thinking, oh crap, where do I go now.  It's times like those when I talk to the dog!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I usually end up talking to the characters in question after I've gone through everything that's in my head...that really didn't come out like I meant it to but you get the idea, I hope.    With my Celtic series, if yelling at the boys don't work then it's back to talking to the writing fairies.

For my action stuff, if the characters can't write themselves out of whatever block they wrote themselves into, after an approciate amount of time staring at the screen has passed then I just imagine getting a nice personal rocket launcher and blasting the block out of the away. That usually works.


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't remember the last time I saw "nice, personal" and "rocket launcher" used together in a sentence.  Interesting!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's almost what my therapist says too.    A tried and true method of working off the stress of dealing with the dreaded block is killing a leaky waterbed with a sword.  I know, I know but it really works.


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, that works pretty GOOD! Thanks!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's awesome. I have one that's like the Highlander Dragon Katana but that one is cool looking.


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not a good pic, I was just shootin' the thing lying on the bed just before cutting it up into little pieces to help clear my writer's block--NOT!  That was actually my wife's birthday present.  It stands a good 4.5 feet.  She's funny that way...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I will say as a sword lover that your wife is a lucky woman. That is a beautiful sword.  I really did use mine(I'll have to snap a shot of it one day) on my brother's waterbed when it sprung several leaks and after spending seven hours draining it by hand with buckets and he had dragged it into the tub so I got to kill it. Had a lot of cool scenes to play with after that.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Another way to get rid of the block is to introduce a weird element from out of the blue - a misfit and then work to blend it into the story. By the time you finish, your well oiled noggin will be over the block and into the creative ZONE.
> 
> Ed Patterson


That is so true. I've done that in the past. But in full disclosure the times I get writer's block coincide with the times I'm not happy with the direction of the tales.

Great sword pic. I love the katana myself but found in my martial arts days that it was the sai in which my ability really excelled.  I drew on that experience in book five of my series.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

It is true that writers block do tend to appear when the author isn't happy with the direction it's going. I found that out with the current series as it's hard to use physical props to try to work around the block since my series is magical based and I really draw the line at certain things since I am not about to let loose something. At least when I write action I can test fire one of my airsoft pistols or something.  

I was always interested in the sai as a weapon. Could never own one before do to the nieces and nephews after an unfortnate incident with one getting a hold of my old bow and trying to make his sister into a target. That's when I learned that even having things six feet up off the floor wouldn't stop a demon child.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, you guys took this in a totally different direction than I imagined but hey, whatever works right  I haven't thought of using physical props.  (cool sword, by the way)  Maybe I'll try that one.  I will definitely have to hide it from my teenagers.  They most certainly would kill each other!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Technical question about writing -- I see that to submit material to CreateSpace, it must be in a .pdf file with pages sized to the dimensions of the book.  I don't really have a pure PDF writer like Adobe; I use one of those cheapies doesn't have many options.  How hard is it to get a .pdf file in, say, 9" x 6" format?  

I can't believe I don't have access to a real PDF writer but somehow I don't...

Thanks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What I do (and if you want a copy of my free book that explains it in detail get it for FREE at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316 ) is use Lulu's on-line book creator which rpoduces a .pdf file to CreateSpace's specs. I do not use Lulu as my POD (mostly for pricing reasons), but the .pdf file is exportable. I use that for CreateSpace. There's a few caviats discussed in the free book.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ed's suggestion is a wonderful one and it works. Before I got the guts to download Open Office (I'm slightly manic obsessive over downloading anything) to make my own PDFs, I just used the ones I had from Lulu since I also use Lulu for the very tiniest thing. They transferred over with no problem.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, Mr. Patterson and Sierra. I appreciate that you're sharing with a newbie...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Ed's suggestion is a wonderful one and it works. Before I got the guts to download Open Office (I'm slightly manic obsessive over downloading anything) to make my own PDFs, I just used the ones I had from Lulu since I also use Lulu for the very tiniest thing. They transferred over with no problem.


I hope this isn't too mundane for the thread. I downloaded Open Office and I'm experimenting. I see how to output a .PDF but I don't see any options for changing the pagesize. CreateSpace says "Please reformat to trim size of 6" x 9". Any idea how I can do that with Open Office?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

There is a way since I know people who use OpenOffice for everything but I use Word for my main formatting so my page is already down to size so to speak when I open the file in OO to export as a PDF. Sorry I can't help on that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest adjusting the margins in the document before saving as a PDF . . . .but I am 100% UNfamiliar with what the various publishing/reprinting/sites actually want.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> There is a way since I know people who use OpenOffice for everything but I use Word for my main formatting so my page is already down to size so to speak when I open the file in OO to export as a PDF. Sorry I can't help on that.


Cool, that makes sense. But if i make the page size physically smaller in word, isn't the page count going to triple (unless I'm going to shrink the font size in the same proportion)? That can't be right. Can it? LOL


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

When you resize your pages from standard down to say 6x9 then yes, page count will increase. You may also have to adjust your margins. Changing font size is pretty standard to do in that case as it will help in page count. However, the font size used depends on the font used since some fonts are bigger than others it seems.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I must be a complete bonehead because everybody always tells me how easy it is to do CreateSpace.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

On Lulu's site is a 6x9 template. You remove your page numbers, header's and footers, then cut your manuacript and pou it into that templte. Then you go through and adjust the entire manuscript to publishing standards, whch includes sarting every chpter o a right hand  (odd number) page) and inserting a blank page (s) where necessary. Again, my little book explains it step-by-step. Creating a general pdf for CreateSpace doesn't account for font uploads, but the PDF file produced by Lulu's online system does. You can also let CreateSpace do it for you (for free), but to me, that's reckless.

Ed Patterson


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> On Lulu's site is a 6x9 template. You remove your page numbers, header's and footers, then cut your manuacript and pou it into that templte. Then you go through and adjust the entire manuscript to publishing standards, whch includes sarting every chpter o a right hand (odd number) page) and inserting a blank page (s) where necessary. Again, my little book explains it step-by-step. Creating a general pdf for CreateSpace doesn't account for font uploads, but the PDF file produced by Lulu's online system does. You can also let CreateSpace do it for you (for free), but to me, that's reckless.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks again. I'll definitely check your little book.

Forum, I apologize for this drudgery!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Thanks again. I'll definitely check your little book.
> 
> Forum, I apologize for this drudgery!


I downloaded the free book and found it very informative. I plan to put the instructions to the test when I'm ready to use CreateSpace. I don't have a Kindle, but I was able to read it on Stanza desktop.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW, Amazon's other POD service, BookSurge, has been merged toay into CreateSpace - so all the BookSurge authors are now CreateSpace customers (of course, BookSurge had up front costs). CreateSpace's no-cost set-up has een maintained with an augmentation of resources, if you have some moeny that's buring a hole in your pocket).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Patterson, and Sierra, thanks again for your help.  I'm a slow starter and I usually need somebody to describe the forest before I can start working with the trees.  I've figured it out to the point that I submitted everything I needed to submit to CreateSpace thanks to your help.

Mr. Patterson, after reading your guidebook I see why you are so successful as a writer.  It takes a lot of ability to make a technical manual so fun and easy (and informative) to read.  I'm going to start plowing through your other books now...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Dave. I just got a review this morning out on Amazon from Wahlstrom, the author of The Tao of Writing, who gave me 5-stars. I blush to say so (but it didn;t stop me from saying it).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

How long have you been writing, Ed?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I got my first upright typewriter when I was 9 years old, so  . . . that would be 54 years. (Not counting my previous life, when Shirley MacLane and I wrote love letters in the sand to Ramsis II).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tip #11 is up! Where do your story ideas come from. Join me to see where some of my ideas come from and share yours as well. www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Sometimes my dreams have an influence, but primarily my own life experiences.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

You know, they always say one great way to proofread is to read your work aloud.  That's a pain in the butt, especially if somebody else is around.  In the past few weeks I pulled something out of the proverbial trunk and found a great way to do this.  I mailed it to my Kindle and play it out loud with Text to Speech.  

It's a great way to notice missing words, and it almost makes it feel like somebody else wrote it.  For me, that's good because I see the story arc the way somebody else would.  It's really helped me improve the arc in this old story out by not giving things away too early.

And I can use an ear bud!

Anybody else do this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Being able to look at one's work from a different perspective is a great way to catch errors and things that don't work, and the TTS seems like it would be a great way to do this for a book.  (As a quilter, I literally look at my work from a different perspective, LOL!)  Cool idea!

Betsy


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> You know, they always say one great way to proofread is to read your work aloud. That's a pain in the butt, especially if somebody else is around. In the past few weeks I pulled something out of the proverbial trunk and found a great way to do this. I mailed it to my Kindle and play it out loud with Text to Speech.
> 
> It's a great way to notice missing words, and it almost makes it feel like somebody else wrote it. For me, that's good because I see the story arc the way somebody else would. It's really helped me improve the arc in this old story out by not giving things away too early.
> 
> ...


this is an interesting idea. I'll have to try this.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's been awhile since I tried to read a novel onto tape for later playback but I have done it. It does work. I though I will admit that it's a lot simplier to turn the read text feature on in my PDF thing...which I just figured out existed but the computer voice got on my nerves after thirty minutes.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Sierra how did you turn that on?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

You would ask me that   I open a PDF with my Adobe Reader, go to view then scroll down until you see the option 'Read Out Loud' then it will open a new menu that gives the option to read a page or entire document.

Now, bear in mind. I only have a basic Adobe Reader, nothing fancy but I'd assume the regular versions of Adobe have the same thing.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tip #12 is up. To Self Publish or Not to Self Publish

Please visit my site and post your opinions - be kind please 
www.kellyabellbooks.com

Ed, I'd love for you to comment on my site and post the link for your book on the topic. I think readers would like to see that.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Kelly:

Well, here's a chapter for you (which you can reprint on your site). You can snip out the self-serving parts, if you want . . . by Hey.

from *Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001O9BERY*by Edward C. Patterson by free at Smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316

"*We know why you write - so, why do you want to be published?*

The second hallmark of becoming an Indie Author is as core as having the talent chops validated. It has to do with your motives, ulterior or otherwise. You must ask yourself the question: Why do I want to be published? Wouldn't I rather just write a few articles and blog away in quiet obscurity? Doesn't that get this writing-bug out of my system?

1 - If you want to be published just to see your writing in print, get a grip, get some money and a vanity publisher. You don't need any other quantum of reason (which is like a Quantum of Solace, only it has an abrupt ending - sort of like that vacation to Disney on the last day). We all want to see our novels in print, and although that is technically "published," it DOES serve a purpose. It keeps printers in business and it breaks the ice at parties.

2 - If you want to be published to become rich and famous, you shall be sorely deprived of your sanity. The rich and famous are published and get richer and famouser (SIC). Unknown titles zoom to the top by pure luck (ask King and Rowling). Too many times, I run into an Indie Author who is frantically watching the till and panicking because their book is selling one or two copies a quarter. Their motivation has usually caused them to spend money that don't have and to overprice their book, because they are focused on sales and marketing and not . . . #3.

3 - If you want to be published so you can be read, and if you are focused on the reader, guiding your style and pricing (marketing) accordingly, you will succeed on the first sale (that ever-loving first sale that makes you AN AUTHOR, Indie or otherwise).

It is my humble (not so humble, really) opinion that if you're about to independently publish, you should get your mind in order. You will no longer have "rejection" notices, but with the improper mindset, you'll still get rejection - public rejection. If you put the reader, and engaging the reader, FIRST, you will accept the small royalty as a nice to have. Readers are gold, and good reviews are platinum (and good reviews are read by happy readers). If you set yourself up to be "rich and famous" from Indie Authoring, you are destined to be "poor and (perhaps) notorious." There are Indie Authors I will not read because they have out-priced themselves and in their descent into madness have become obnoxious promoters. (Please buy my book . . I'm begging you, sort of thing).

When I started Indie publishing, it was tough to get my first books sailing (not selling - sailing). However, since I put the reader first, those that bought came back for more, and told others, and reviewed me well. When I released my latest tome (a big 600-page sucker), I had a reader (who widely reviews) state on Amazon: "Patterson has become an author I look for. Whenever I see he has a new book out, I'm in line to buy it. I'm not gay, but I like people, and his characters are likeable, full of spirit, going places and when they decide to go do something . . . I won't be left behind!" Readers first - and reviews will come; and you can concentrate on the writing and less on the marketing.

So you have validated your talent with a leap of faith and you have the proper mind set to launch your work. The next step is more technical, but crucial."
==================================
The quote above that makes me Saint Edward I is from a well known Amazon personage - Esmerelda Luv, who I acknowledge in the book for her unrivaled support for Indie authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh! Almost forgot-I had one of the best pieces of advice given to me by a writer that was backed up by my own experience:

"Never set a drink on your laptop."

Good advice!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

J Dean,
You are too funny! LOL


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tip # 13 is up!
I know its been a while but I've been busy writing my sequel.  This weeks post is about How Important are the Basic Rules of Grammar.  I spent a sleepless night with Steven King, (not literally LOL) reading is book On Writing and it inspired this post.  Check it out when you have time. www.kellyabellbooks.com 

Happy Holidays to All!
Kelly


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Stephen King's On Writing is a magnificent book and I keep it close, but what I have kept closer is Uncle Stevie's collected works - as I learned my craft at his feet (although he's younger than me by a few months). In those, King has taught me to violate most of grammar's rules (Grandma's rules), he being the King of the Fragments, and I following in his shadow. The secret of violating grammar's rules is - if the reader doesn't notice it, the writing and story must be real good. If the reader DOES notice it, either the story hasn't captured the reader's attention or you're being read by your High School English teacher - you know the one - the one who never could get her novel published or finished, and who thrives on writing reviews to make 'dem bad author toe the line' only in her review she said "tow the line', which could, by grammatical standards, be correct, but by etymological standards receive a demerit. (I love the reviewer who beat me up for grammatical trespasses, who said that "the underline story was good.") I guess I need to use ctrl-U more often (or in the words of another one of my mentors, W.S. Gilbert), more orphan, which could, by a stretch, get us into typographical standards.

Having fun here as I sometimes eschew English Syntax altogether and adopt basic mandarin. You know, "now all the words are abled in heaven's panoply fit, but pins blow when magic prevails, the universe turning to . . ." Well, that wasn't mandarin at all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I try to avoid topics on grammar though I did post a reply. Even basic grammar to me is like diagraming or fractions. It didn't make sense when I was tutored at home and it still doesn't. I recently got a small grammar book and tossed it halfway through when it had me more confused than senior English did. Fragments and passive sentences I try to fix if possible but if the sentence calls for it then I'm not messing up what the character means to say(and I don't think any of my characters speak Harvard English) or if it affects how it should sound.

Today I picked up a new book that came in the mail from an action series I collect and was leafing through it. I put it down because the character sounded so...wrong with how the writer was 'talking'. In a historical, vintage book it would have been fine but not in this type. I don't think I saw one single 'I'll, he'll, he's,' etc and it may be proper to write he will or I will but if a character or style of book would not normally use that then I don't think it should be written that way though the author probably ran up against one of those 'proper usage' lectures.   

I write how I think and how my character thinks and that will rarely be the formal wording used in letters or by anyone with a knowledge of grammar. I'm happy to know when to use 'you're rather than your', lol.

Merry Christmas, Kelly and thanks for such a wonderful blog with always thoughtful tips.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

King often writes disjointed and fragmented phrases because that's how people talk, and even more so, think. Especially when something insanely bad is happening to you, you don't think in English Teacher English. I recently wrote a horror novel and tried to do something similar, without copying Mr. King's style too much.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Dialogue is one area where I agree the rules can be broken.  Conversation for characters needs to seem real and modern.  If grammar rules are followed here, I agree with Sierra that it can sound stiff and formal.  Not the way we speak in a conversation.  I also agree about Steven and his fragments and they are part of his voice.  I also like what Ed said about if the reader notices the grammar then the story must not be gripping enough.  However, having said all that, I do think a review of basic punctuation and word usage is important.  One thing I notice often in editing is where an author will begin a sentence with And or But.  This can be good for emphasis but should not be overused and I tend to think it is.  Many times adding a comma and connecting the two sentences makes it less choppy.

These are the types of things that I feel are worth the review.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip Number 14 is up.  This weeks topic is about Prologues.  A fellow author and I were discussing this today and I felt like it would be a good blog topic.  Love your comments as always.  The entry is on my website at www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #15 is up - More Character Development
Today's blog features author Jude Stephens and her method of character development. She shares a list of questions that are absolutely critical to her developing a solid and believable character. Wonderful stuff. Stop by and check it out. You're sure to learn something! 
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great one, Kelly! Loved Jude's list and except for a couple things on it, I actually follow a very similiar list of things when I fill in the character biography that each of my characters get before I start writing a new series. 
I find that lists like that or biographies on a character really do help to develop a character and in a series when dealing with multiple characters (or ones that like to drive you nuts) it does help to keep things straight about each one.
I have a 9-10 page bio (sometimes more) that gets filled out per character and I'm always going back to the binder for that series.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #16 is up!  This week we talk about what to do if you're stuck on a scene.  Switch the point of view!  Check it out on www.kellyabellbooks.com.  Feel free to leave your comments there as well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kelly:

You might be interested in the article I have out today on The Indie Spotlight called The Novelization Process:

http://bit.ly/djOPML

Ed Patterson


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Very Nice Article, Ed.  You and are very similar in the way we approach a novel.  I too think there is "death by outline".  I also found your point interesting where you said that you don't keep a notepad with you to write anything down because if you forget it then it wasn't memorable!  What a great thought.  Now that I think about that I would have to agree.

Folks, if you haven't read Ed's article posted above it is well worth the time.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #17 is up!  It is all about how reading makes you a better writer.  www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip # 18 is up - Don't Rush a Good Thing.  Stop by my website and check it out and tell me what you think.  www.kellyabellbooks.com
We talk about not rushing through your manuscript because you are excited about getting it finished and in a publisher's hands.  Let me know what you think.  
Kelly
www.solsticepublishing.com


----------



## kdawnbyrd (Apr 6, 2010)

There's a page on my blog with writing tips for writers. There's also a page on how to add up to 10 pages to your blog. I'm surprise at how many people don't realize that this is possible.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,

Here is the link to my blog http://www.nancy-cjohnson.blogspot.com

Title for the blog is: Nancy C. Johnson, Romantic-Suspense Author

I've been writing it for three years now.

I update it about once a month, sometimes more if I feel I have something to say. I don't talk about anything too earthshaking, just my personal ramblings, from what I did on vacation, to comments about my messy desk. I include a link to my website after each post. http://www.nancy-cjohnson.com encouraging people to read the free excerpt of my novel, also where they can purchase it.

I'm certain this blog has helped people find me and my book...


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Friends,
Writing Tip for Writers #19 is up on my site. www.kellyabellbooks.com  Today we talk about why writers shouldn't try to edit their own final product.  Stop by and visit and leave your comments.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Everybody

Don't know how it happened, but I ended up in "writing tips" instead of the blog posts. Sorry about that.

Great writing tips here. Glad I stayed.  

Nancy


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Nancy,
you are welcome any time. Feel free to add your own tips as well. By the way I saw a good article on www.writersdigest.com today on _What Agents Hate To See_. You might find it interesting so check it out!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Kelly

Yes, I'll try to add a few tips as well when I think of something not covered here.

And I'll check out the link about agents. I love to hear what they have to say. Had one once. He didn't sell my book in the end, but I worshipped the man... sigh

Nancy


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

HI Everyone,
Writing Tip #20 is up and this week we are talking about Losing the Cliches!  Check it out on www.kellyabellbooks.com
Stop by and leave a comment with the cliche that most gets on your nerves!  While you are there be sure to enter by Sizzling Summer contest and help me celebrate my new release Captured In Lies!

Kelly
www.kellyabellbooks.com
www.solsticepublishing.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #21 is up - Cleaning up Word Vomit.  Stop by my website and check it out.  
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got a freebie on Smashwords- a collection of tips I've had published over the years gathered in one place. It's mainly geared towards new writers, but everybody should get something out of it. And did I mention it's free?

Writers Write
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15290


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #22 is up!  The Dreaded Synopsis...Dun Dun Dun!  Check it out and leave your comments on how you write a synopsis.
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry I've been gone for a while but I wanted to let you know that Writing tip #23 is up on my blog.  This time I'm talking about Hooks and Cliff Hangers.  Stop by and check it out.
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I think all fantasy writers should be required to read these two essays before they begin writing: "On Thud and Blunder" by Poul Anderson and "The Parts That Are Only Glimpsed: Three Reflexes" by Roger Zelazny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

I would rather stick my hand in a chain saw that write a synopsis!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I would rather stick my hand in a chain saw that write a synopsis!


I've been away for a bit, but I laughed so hard when I read your comment. That is exactly how I feel. Asking me to boil down my 400 page novel to a page and half. Are you freaking kidding me Just something we have to struggle through I guess! 
Kelly


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

jbh13md said:


> I think all fantasy writers should be required to read these two essays before they begin writing: "On Thud and Blunder" by Poul Anderson and "The Parts That Are Only Glimpsed: Three Reflexes" by Roger Zelazny.


Thanks JB. Where can we find these essays? Are they for sale on Amazon?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #24 is up and this week I talk about Outlining.  I've recently gotten a new perspective on Outlining.  Stop by and check it out and feel free to comment for my readers who are writers.  
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

kellyabell said:


> Thanks JB. Where can we find these essays? Are they for sale on Amazon?


Yup. 
http://www.amazon.com/Fantasy-Poul-Anderson/dp/0523485158/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283820459&sr=8-27
http://www.amazon.com/Unicorn-Variations-Roger-Zelazny/dp/0380702878/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283820610&sr=1-1

The bonus here is that there are a bunch of great fantasy stories that come with the essays. Good reading all around.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #25 is up on my website.
This week we talk about the overuse of pronouns, a simple yet common mistake.
Stop by, take a look, and leave your own thoughts.
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

*Chant This at All Times. It'll Keep the Non-writers Away.*

Dinner party or just about anywhere, the conversation usually goes the same way.

"What do you do?" they say.

"I'm a writer," I answer.

"I always wanted to do that," they say.

I wonder if brain surgeons or rocket scientists get the same response.

After I've stifled the urge to scream, I ask why they've never done anything about writing.

"Oh, I'm too busy."

And there's the rub. Everybody is always too busy. It is purely a matter of whether you've got the will and the commitment to see your name in print.

So here is your mantra. Chant it at all times, and repeat it to boring types at dinner parties.

"Writers Write! Wannabe Writers Wanna Write!"

As with all good mantras, it bears closer study. What it says, in a nutshell, is that you'll never be a writer if you don't write. Obvious really, but most beginners ignore it. They procrastinate, they obfuscate, and they pretend to the world and his wife that they're "Working on a piece right now."

Don't believe them. What they mean is that they've had an idea, but they don't really want to do the work to put it in writing. The only way to do it is to sit down with your means of expression, be it pen, word processor, or big thick crayon, and write. Keep writing, and don't stop until you're happy with what you've produced.

Now. Repeat after me.

"Writers Write! Wannabe Writers Wanna Write!"

Now, if you want to call yourself a writer, go and do something about it.

It doesn't matter what you write as long as you start. Your brain gets used to the idea, and soon writing becomes second nature. Remember the mantra, and it will serve you well.

"Writers Write! Wannabe Writers Wanna Write!"


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Well now, there's a mantra for you!  LOL  You are right though.  I get the same thing.  It is not nearly as easy as it appears and takes a TON of discipline.  I've found though that if you truly want to write, it is something you want to do and not something you have to make yourself do.  Wouldn't you agree?
Kelly
( author Blood Harvest Moon)


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

When I tell people who've asked that I'm an author, the response I dread most is, "Oh, man . . . have I got a great idea for you for your next book."  Invariably their idea is a total stinker.  My canned response is, "Well, that's not the type of book/story/genre/whatever I write, but thank you.  Perhaps you should do something with it."

Then I step aside and try to suppress the gag reflex as I throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> When I tell people who've asked that I'm an author, the response I dread most is, "Oh, man . . . have I got a great idea for you for your next book." Invariably their idea is a total stinker. My canned response is, "Well, that's not the type of book/story/genre/whatever I write, but thank you. Perhaps you should do something with it."
> 
> Then I step aside and try to suppress the gag reflex as I throw up a little in my mouth.


I had a guy, very drunk, badger me to star in the movie of my book when (his emphasis on WHEN... I kept saying if! if! if! even in my fondest dreams, if!) it gets made. I was like, "Yes, of course, when I, a writer who is about to self publish his first novel, get a movie deal, I will make sure that you (because I will have this power and not whoever makes the movie, of course), a guy who has never acted in anything ever, star in the movie." I don't think PBR makes you stupid. But it certainly doesn't help you any if you already are.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tip #26 is up on my site.  This week I talk about how the word "was" is a show stealer when it comes to showing versus telling.  I have some insight from a very good friend and an even better writer, Frank Allan Rogers, author of Upon a Crazy Horse (great book by the way) who shares with me how to avoid some of these common missteps.  

Check it out
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's one I prepared earlier...

*THE ALL IMPORTANT FIRST SENTENCE*

Starting writing is like casting a hook into a river. The opening line is probably the single most important sentence you are going to write in your piece. Over the years writers have spent large chunks of their creative time getting the "right" start, the one that will draw readers in and make them move on to the second sentence, then the third, until they are hooked. Then the writer can relax a bit and reel the readers in at a more leisurely pace.

Have a look at these four examples. You don't need to know where they came from... just read them for now.

"It is a truth universally acknowledged that a single man in possession of a good fortune must be in want of a wife."

"All children, except one, grow."

"Call me Ishmael."

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was an age of wisdom, it was an age of foolishness, it was an epoch of belief, it was an epoch of incredulity, it was a season of light, it was a season of darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair ..."

Note that they are all declarative, but they also all set questions running in the reader's mind. "Who is this single man with a good fortune?", "Which child does not grow?", "Why should we call you Ishmael?", "When is this book set, and where would all these opposites apply at the same time?"

These four sentences, from books considered to be classics, all set up the story with an opening that carries an echo of the content of the rest of the book, and an implied question that creates a desire in the reader to move on and find out more. And all four carry enough resonance that you can probably have a guess at the books they came from. more than 100 years after they were written.

Not bad for a single sentence.

One trick I've practised is to take an opening sentence from another writers book, and construct a possible plot from it. You too could try using other authors opening sentences as a springboard to unlocking your own creations.

Just remember to hook your reader first, otherwise they'll just be another one that got away.

_My tips are all in a free download WRITERS WRITE available on Smashwords ( http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15290 ) or B&N ( http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Writers-Write/William-Meikle/e/2940000888872/?itm=1 )_


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice one williemeikle!  I agree with you that the hook is very important.  Do you mind if I share this on my website with my readers?  You can be tip #27!

Kelly
(author Blood Harvest Moon)


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tip 27 is posted on my site. This time I blog about how _not_ to use the word _not_. Stop by and pay a visit. www.kellyabellbooks.com

Happy Holidays to all!
Kelly Abell
(author of Blood Harvest Moon)


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Pretty interesting. It made me start thinking about double negatives, the ways in which they can be used artfully, and the ways in which they can just seem awkward. For instance, "she was slightly attractive" doesn't quite mean the same thing as "she was not unattractive" but the meanings of the two phrases are similar. Does "he was not satisfied" have the same connotation as "he was unsatisfied" or is there a nuance there that is not the same? Anyway, I haven't come up with any satisfying answer to this question myself, but thanks for the food for thought. I am far from a great grammarian, but I do like considering the technical aspects of language.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking for some writing tips?  Stop by Kelly's site for two new tips on her Writing Tips for Writers Blog.  Tip 28 talks about how important it is to research your genre.  Tip 29 gives you some tips on writing in first person.  Stop by today and visit

www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Writing Tip #30 is up on my site.  Are your characters drab and flat?  Stop by and see how to make them more rich and three dimensional.  www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you a "was-er"?  Stop by my site. Tip #31 is up.  www.kellyabellbooks.com  Writing Tips for Writers


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tip #32 is up on my site!
I've just begun the editing process on my new book Jewels of Hera coming out from kNight Romance Publishing in October 2011. I received an email from my editor that I've posted on my Writing Tips for Writers blog. Man I wish I'd had this one email years ago. Stop by and check it out and I hope you find it useful http://www.kellyabellbooks.com/apps/blog/

Keep checking back as I go through the process I'll be sharing what I learn. Good editors are a blessing!

Kelly


----------

